# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη HP] HP L1906 δεν αναβει

## gponiris

Καλησπερα.Παταω το κουμπι on και δεν αναβει. Την ανοιξα και εβγαλα μια φωτο την πλακετα,μηπως με βοηθησετε να εντοπισω το προβλημα και ισως το επισκευασω.Θελω να μου υποδειξετε πανω στην εικονα για διευκολυνση,καθως δεν εχω γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικου αλλα εχω κανει επιτυχη αντικατασταση πυκνωτων παλαιοτερα σε οθονη,κατοπιν βοηθειας σας παλι.Ευχαριστω
20161208_210453.jpg20161208_210503.jpg20161208_210624.jpg20161208_210653.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Δεν βοηθουν οι ληψεις που εβαλες  νομιζω ειδα δυο πυκνωτες φουσκωμενους , ανεβασε  ποιο ευκρινεις φωτο αν μπορεις

----------


## mitsus78

Νομιζω και ο αλλος που ειναι μαζι, ειναι φουσκωμενος

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GSR600

Το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο, προτείνω να αλλάξεις ολους εκτος απο τον μεγαλο.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gponiris

Αλλαξα και τους 3 τελικα και ολα πηγαν ρολοι.Ευχαριστω.
Μια απορια...Σε τι τιμες παιζουν οι πυκνωτες γενικα?

----------

